
Unlicensed: Are Google Music and Amazon Cloud Player illegal? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/are-google-music-and-amazon-cloud-player-illegal.ars?old=mobile
======
abraham
What is with the old=mobile in the URL?

~~~
shawndumas
Maybe it's because I submitted it from my iPhone?

